# what happened to sixxs-aiccu on freebsd 12?



## jiml8 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm configuring and deploying a freebsd12 system and I do not find sixxs-aiccu in ports any more.  Has it been superceded?  If so, by what?  If not, I suppose I can migrate it from freebsd 11?


----------



## k.jacker (Feb 3, 2019)

Has been deprecated long ago as it seems, more info here https://www.freshports.org/net/sixxs-aiccu/

Please take a look at the Formatting Guidelines and note that it’s FreeBSD, not freebsd, e.g. FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE(-p2)


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 3, 2019)

The whole project was shutdown.
https://www.sixxs.net/sunset/


----------

